# San Isidro antiguo



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

san isidro antiguo
























































































































































































































​


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

k chevere distrito


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Chevere San Isidro!


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Paja tus fotos Bruno Block de la barrera XD


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

En especial me gusta la imagen que captaste de la torre de la basìlica. 

Salu2 J Block


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

En las primeras tomas parece una ciudad europea, linda la zona.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, que buenas fotos, sin duda lo mejor de Lima.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Precioso!
es que San Isidro ES San Isidro


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Lindas las fotos, Bruno, así es como recuerdo a San Isidro: la zona de la iglesia, el óvalo, Camino Real, las tantas veces que fui al auditorio del colegio Santa Úrsula. Me encantó la foto de la Memoria del Sabor, una decoración muy creativa y el color de la pared me fascinó. ¡Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

xever_7 said:


> Paja tus fotos Bruno Block de la barrera XD


Ajajajaja 

Cheveres fotos por parte de un total sanisidrino


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

San Isidro mi futuro distrito... aunque siempre fui vecino del costado en JM. Excelentes fotos, gracias Bruno por ponerlas


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

muy agradable San Isidro.... gracias por las fotos Bruno ^^


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Bonito, moderno, antiguo, ordenado, tranquilo, seguro. 

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

El Bajopontino said:


> Wow, que buenas fotos, sin duda lo mejor de Lima.


No solo de lima, del peru diria yo.

Lo unico que le falta es una zona con arquitectura colonial (tipo centro de lima para ser perfecto), pero bueno por su desarrollo historico es tonto pedir eso. Un paradigma a seguir


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

ese mundo? tu mundo? no gracias! estoy bien asi 

supongo que hay mas fotos no? faltan varias cuadras de Conquistadores


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios!



dra.naths said:


> Precioso!
> es que San Isidro ES San Isidro


Y pensar que pudiste ser parte de ese mundo...

:lol:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Excelente thread Bruno !!!!*

San Isidro,en especial la zona cercana al Golf y al Olivar,no ha perdido su ambiente elegante,distinguido y de muy buen gusto....


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy agradables y bonitas las calles de este distrito.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Todos los lugares se ven bellos, eso demuestra que San isidro es mucho más que modernidad, tiene casas e iglesias muy bien conservadas, una identidad forjada en su pasado y con un progresismo actual impresionante , buenas fotos bruno.


----------

